# Nissan Sentra's heat isn't working



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Could be low on anti freeze, an air pocket in the cooling system, restricted heater core. Start with checking coolant level.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like it could be a thermostat also. If burping the cooling system doesn't work I would buy one. Should be cheap on a Sentra, I used to work on Nissans - what year is it?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

After checking anit-freeze levels, I would look into the thermostat. When was the last time the thermostat was changed? They are a wear-and-tear part, like tires and windshield wipers - need to be replaced from time to time. I've never done one on a Sentra, but $15 at Autozone/NAPA/etc., 15 minutes and common tools should get the job done on most cars.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> I have an 04 Nissan Sentra and something is wrong with the heat. After the car warms up, it still blows, but it doesn't blow hot air. It will however blow hot air from time to time when my foot is on the gas. Any idea what could be wrong with it? Thanks.
> 
> Jesse


The first most likely culprit is low anti-freeze level. Unfortunately, this could indicate that you either have a blown head gasket and/or a water pump that is leaking (and soon in need of being replaced). It's also possible that you could have a leak in your radiator, or a radiator hose. 

The second (less) likely culprit is a vacuum leak, causing your "baffles" to not work properly.


Does your heating system respond appropriately when you switch from floor heat, to dash heat, to defroster?


----------



## Carkid0007 (Jan 24, 2012)

Any verdict ?


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Carkid0007 said:


> Any verdict ?


There was a small leak in the water pump so I put some stop leak in her and topped off the coolant. So far so good.

Jesse


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

jpearson311 said:


> There was a small leak in the water pump so I put some stop leak in her and topped off the coolant. So far so good.
> 
> Jesse


Ayuh,... You need a *New* water pump...


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... You need a *New* water pump...


Yeah, I know. But I'll wait until the damn thing falls off before I put a new one on there. Thanks everyone!

Jesse


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> Yeah, I know. But I'll wait until the damn thing falls off before I put a new one on there. Thanks everyone!
> 
> Jesse


Water pumps are designed to seep a little as they're beginning to fail. You've probably got a couple thousand miles left in your pump.

There are a couple ways of looking at this. If you're car is on its last leg, and you'll only be driving it for a few more months before it completely dies, fine. There's no reason to spend any money on it.

However, if you're to keep driving the car, save up a little money and replace your pump as soon as you can. You know what's coming, so why run the risk of it happening when you're out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Water pumps are designed to seep a little as they're beginning to fail. You've probably got a couple thousand miles left in your pump.
> 
> There are a couple ways of looking at this. If you're car is on its last leg, and you'll only be driving it for a few more months before it completely dies, fine. There's no reason to spend any money on it.
> 
> However, if you're to keep driving the car, save up a little money and replace your pump as soon as you can. You know what's coming, so why run the risk of it happening when you're out in the middle of nowhere.


I appreciate your input DrHicks, but I'm never in the middle of nowhere. I live in the city. And a city of about 1 million people. Nevertheless, I'll get it fixed, but just not now. Thanks again.

Jesse


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> I appreciate your input DrHicks, but I'm never in the middle of nowhere. I live in the city. And a city of about 1 million people. Nevertheless, I'll get it fixed, but just not now. Thanks again.
> 
> Jesse


I thought Columbus was - literally - the middle of nowhere!


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> I thought Columbus was - literally - the middle of nowhere!


Columbus the middle of nowhere? It's the capital city man. It's no NY, but it's definitely a good size city.

Jesse


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> Columbus the middle of nowhere? It's the capital city man. It's no NY, but it's definitely a good size city.
> 
> Jesse


I'm kidding. I live in Nebraska. 

Hey - are you planning to do this job yourself?


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> I'm kidding. I live in Nebraska.
> 
> Hey - are you planning to do this job yourself?


Yes, I know. I've driven all the way through Nebraska before on I-80 and really, I thought it was quite nice. Anyway, I will probably not do this myself. I hate changing water pumps myself because you have to drain the coolant. 

Jesse


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> Yes, I know. I've driven all the way through Nebraska before on I-80 and really, I thought it was quite nice. Anyway, I will probably not do this myself. I hate changing water pumps myself because you have to drain the coolant.
> 
> Jesse


Yeah, sometimes water pumps are extremely easy, other times they're a huge pain in the butt. I recently replaced one on a VW Golf. Had to remove the timing belt, along with a whole bunch of other stuff - all of which had to be done with NO working space. Pain in the butt.


----------

